# منتدى حقوق الإنسان > حقوق الإنسان >  اتفاقية حقوق الأشخاص ذوي الإعاقة

## سالي جمعة

*اتفاقية حقوق الأشخاص ذوي الإعاقة
اعتمدت ونشرت على الملأ وفتحت للتوقيع والتصديق والانضمام بموجب قرار الجمعية العامة للأمم المتحدة رقم 61/611، المؤرخ في 13 كانون الأول/ديسمبر 2006*
*الديباجة 
* *	إن الدول الأطراف في هذه الاتفاقية،
 (أ) إذ تشير إلى المبادئ المنصوص عليها في ميثاق الأمم المتحدة التي تعترف بما لجميع أفراد الأسرة الإنسانية من كرامة وقيم متأصلة وحقوق متساوية غير قابلة للتصرف كأساس للحرية والعدالة والسلام في العالم،
(ب) وإذ تعترف بأن الأمم المتحدة قد أعلنت ، في الإعلان العالمي لحقوق الإنسان وفي العهدين الدوليين الخاصين بحقوق الإنسان، أن لكل فرد، دون تمييز من أي نوع، الحق في التمتع بجميع الحقوق والحريات المنصوص عليها في تلك الصكوك، ووافقت على ذلك،
(ج) وإذ تؤكد من جديد الطابع العالمي لجميع حقوق الإنسان والحريات الأساسية وعدم قابليتها للتجزئة وترابطها وتعاضدها وضرورة ضمان تمتع الأشخاص ذوي الإعاقة بهذه الحقوق بشكل كامل ودون تمييز،
(د) وإذ تشير إلى العهد الدولي الخاص بالحقوق الاقتصادية والاجتماعية والثقافية، والعهد الدولي الخاص بالحقوق المدنية والسياسية، والاتفاقية الدولية للقضاء على جميع أشكال التمييز العنصري، واتفاقية القضاء على جميع أشكال التمييز ضد المرأة، واتفاقية مناهضة التعذيب وغيره من ضروب المعاملة أو العقوبة القاسية أو اللاإنسانية أو المهينة، واتفاقية حقوق الطفل، والاتفاقية الدولية لحماية حقوق جميع العمال المهاجرين وأفراد أسرهم،
(هـ) وإذ تدرك أن الإعاقة تشكِّل مفهوما لا يزال قيد التطور وأن الإعاقة تحدث بسبب التفاعل بين الأشخاص المصابين بعاهة والحواجز في المواقف والبيئات المحيطة التي تحول دون مشاركتهم مشاركة كاملة فعالة في مجتمعهم على قدم المساواة مع الآخرين،
(و) وإذ تعترف بأهمية المبادئ، والمبادئ التوجيهية المتعلقة بالسياسات الواردة في برنامج العمل العالمي المتعلق بالمعوقين وفي القواعد الموحدة المتعلقة بتحقيق تكافؤ الفرص للأشخاص ذوي الإعاقة في تعزيز وصياغة وتقييم السياسات والخطط والبرامج والإجراءات على كل من الصعيد الوطني والإقليمي والدولي لزيادة تكافؤ الفرص للأشخاص ذوي الإعاقة،
	(ز)	وإذ تؤكد أهمية إدماج قضايا الأشخاص ذوي الإعاقة كجزء لا يتجزأ من استراتيجيات التنمية المستدامة ذات الصلة،
	(ح)	وإذ تعترف أيضا بأن التمييز ضد أي شخص على أساس الإعاقة يمثل انتهاكا للكرامة والقيمة المتأصلتين للفرد،
	(ط)	وإذ تعترف كذلك بتنوع الأشخاص ذوي الإعاقة،
	(ي)	وإذ تقر بالحاجة إلى تعزيز وحماية حقوق الإنسان لجميع الأشخاص ذوي الإعاقة، بمن فيهم أولئك الذين يحتاجون دعما أكثر تركيزا،
(ك) وإذ يساورها القلق لأن الأشخاص ذوي الإعاقة، بالرغم من مختلف هذه الصكوك والعهود، لا يزالون يواجهون في جميع أنحاء العالم حواجز تعترض مشاركتهم كأعضاء في المجتمع على قدم المساواة مع الآخرين وانتهاكات لحقوق الإنسان المكفولة لهم،
	(ل)	وإذ تقر بأهمية التعاون الدولي في تحسين الظروف المعيشية للأشخاص ذوي الإعاقة في كل البلدان، وبخاصة في البلدان النامية،
(م) وإذ تعترف بالمساهمة القيمة الحالية والمحتملة للأشخاص ذوي الإعاقة في تحقيق رفاه مجتمعاتهم وتنوعها عموما، وبأن تشجيع تمتعهم بصورة كاملة بحقوق الإنسان والحريات الأساسية ومشاركتهم الكاملة سيفضي إلى زيادة الشعور بالانتماء وتحقيق تقدم كبير في التنمية البشرية والاجتماعية والاقتصادية للمجتمع والقضاء على الفقر،
	(ن)	وإذ تعترف بأهمية تمتع الأشخاص ذوي الإعاقة باستقلالهم الذاتي واعتمادهم على أنفسهم، بما في ذلك حرية تحديد خياراتهم بأنفسهم،
(س) وإذ ترى أنه ينبغي أن تتاح للأشخاص ذوي الإعاقة فرصة المشاركة بفعالية في عمليات اتخاذ القرارات بشأن السياسات والبرامج، بما في ذلك تلك التي تهمهم مباشرة،
(ع) وإذ يساورها القلق إزاء الظروف الصعبة التي يواجهها الأشخاص ذوو الإعاقة الذين يتعرضون لأشكال متعددة أو مشددة من التمييز على أساس العرق أو اللون أو الجنس أو اللغة أو الدين أو الرأي السياسي وغيره من الآراء أو الأصل الوطني أو العرقي أو الاجتماعي أو الملكية أو المولد أو السن أو أي مركز آخر،
(ف) وإذ تعترف بأن النساء والفتيات ذوات الإعاقة غالبا ما يواجهن خطرا أكبر في التعرض، سواء داخل المنـزل أو خارجه، للعنف أو الإصابة أو الاعتداء، والإهمال أو المعاملة غير اللائقة، وسوء المعاملة أو الاستغلال،
(ص) وإذ تعترف بأنه ينبغي أن يتمتع الأطفال ذوو الإعاقة تمتعا كاملا بجميع حقوق الإنسان والحريات الأساسية على قدم المساواة مع الأطفال الآخرين، وإذ تشير إلى الالتزامات التي تعهدت بها الدول الأطراف في اتفاقية حقوق الطفل تحقيقا لتلك الغاية،
(ق) وإذ تؤكد الحاجة إلى إدماج منظور جنساني في جميع الجهود الرامية إلى تشجيع تمتع الأشخاص ذوي الإعاقة الكامل بحقوق الإنسان والحريات الأساسية،
(ر) وإذ تبرز أن أكثرية الأشخاص ذوي الإعاقة يعيشون في ظروف يسودها الفقر، وإذ تقر في هذا الصدد بالحاجة الملحة إلى تخفيف ما للفقر من تأثير سلبي على الأشخاص ذوي الإعاقة،
(ش) وإذ تضع في اعتبارها أن توفر أوضاع يسودها السلام والأمن على أساس الاحترام التام للمقاصد والمبادئ المنصوص عليها في ميثاق الأمم المتحدة واحترام صكوك حقوق الإنسان السارية من الأمور التي لا غنى عنها لتوفير الحماية الكاملة للأشخاص ذوي الإعاقة، ولا سيما في حالات النزاع المسلح والاحتلال الأجنبي،
(ت) وإذ تعترف بما لإمكانية الوصول إلى البيئة المادية والاجتماعية والاقتصادية والثقافية وخدمات الصحة والتعليم والإعلام والاتصال من أهمية لتمكين الأشخاص ذوي الإعاقة من التمتع الكامل بجميع حقوق الإنسان والحريات الأساسية،
(ث) وإذ تدرك أن الفرد، الذي يتحمل واجبات تجاه الأفراد الآخرين والمجتمع الذي ينتمي إليه، تقع على عاتقه مسؤولية السعي من أجل تعزيز الحقوق المكرسة في الشرعة الدولية لحقوق الإنسان وإعمال تلك الحقوق،
(خ) واقتناعا منها بأن الأسرة هي الوحدة الطبيعية والأساسية للمجتمع وأنها تستحق الحماية من جانب المجتمع والدولة، وأن الأشخاص ذوي الإعاقة وأفراد أسرهم ينبغي أن يحصلوا على الحماية والمساعدة اللازمتين لتمكين الأسر من المساهمة في التمتع الكامل على قدم المساواة بحقوق الأشخاص ذوي الإعاقة،
(ذ) واقتناعا منها بأن اتفاقية دولية شاملة ومتكاملة لحماية وتعزيز حقوق الأشخاص ذوي الإعاقة وكرامتهم ستقدم مساهمة جوهرية في تدارك الحرمان الاجتماعي البالغ للأشخاص ذوي الإعاقة، وستشجع مشاركتهم في المجالات المدنية والسياسية والاقتصادية والاجتماعية والثقافية على أساس تكافؤ الفرص، سواء في البلدان النامية أو البلدان المتقدمة النمو،
	قد اتفقت على ما يلي:
**المادة 1: 		الغرض 
* * الغرض من هذه الاتفاقية هو تعزيز وحماية وكفالة تمتع جميع الأشخاص ذوي الإعاقة تمتعا كاملا على قدم المساواة مع الآخرين بجميع حقوق الإنسان والحريات الأساسية، وتعزيز احترام كرامتهم المتأصلة.
 ويشمل مصطلح ”الأشخاص ذوي الإعاقة“ كل من يعانون من عاهات طويلة الأجل بدنية أو عقلية أو ذهنية أو حسية، قد تمنعهم لدى التعامل مع مختلف الحواجز من المشاركة بصورة كاملة وفعالة في المجتمع على قدم المساواة مع الآخرين.
**		المادة 2: التعاريف 
* *	لأغراض هذه الاتفاقية:
 ”الاتصال“ يشمل اللغات وعرض النصوص، وطريقة برايل، والاتصال عن طريق اللمس، وحروف الطباعة الكبيرة، والوسائط المتعددة الميسورة الاستعمال، فضلا عن أساليب ووسائل وأشكال الاتصال المعززة والبديلة، الخطية والسمعية، وباللغة المبسطة والقراءة بواسطة البشر، بما في ذلك تكنولوجيا المعلومات والاتصال الميسورة الاستعمال؛
	”اللغة“ تشمل لغة الكلام ولغة الإشارة وغيرها من أشكال اللغات غير الكلامية؛
”التمييز على أساس الإعاقة“ يعني أي تمييز أو استبعاد أو تقييد على أساس الإعاقة يكون غرضه أو أثره إضعاف أو إحباط الاعتراف بكافة حقوق الإنسان والحريات الأساسية أو التمتع بها أو ممارستها، على قدم المساواة مع الآخرين، في الميادين السياسية أو الاقتصادية أو الاجتماعية أو الثقافية أو المدنية أو أي ميدان آخر. ويشمل جميع أشكال التمييز، بما في ذلك الحرمان من ترتيبات تيسيرية معقولة؛
”الترتيبات التيسيرية المعقولة“ تعني التعديلات والترتيبات اللازمة والمناسبة التي لا تفرض عبئا غير متناسب أو غير ضروري، والتي تكون هناك حاجة إليها في حالة محددة، لكفالة تمتع الأشخاص ذوي الإعاقة على أساس المساواة مع الآخرين بجميع حقوق الإنسان والحريات الأساسية وممارستها؛
”التصميم العام“ يعني تصميم المنتجات والبيئات والبرامج والخدمات لكي يستعملها جميع الناس، بأكبر قدر ممكن، دون حاجة إلى تكييف أو تصميم متخصص. ولا يستبعد ”التصميم العام“ الأجهزة المعينة لفئات معينة من الأشخاص ذوي الإعاقة حيثما تكون هناك حاجة إليها. 
**المادة 3: مبادئ عامة 
* *	فيما يلي مبادئ هذه الاتفاقية:
	(أ)	احترام كرامة الأشخاص المتأصلة واستقلالهم الذاتي بما في ذلك حرية تقرير خياراتهم بأنفسهم واستقلاليتهم؛
	(ب)	عدم التمييز؛
	(ج)	كفالة مشاركة وإشراك الأشخاص ذوي الإعاقة بصورة كاملة وفعالة في المجتمع؛
	(د)	احترام الفوارق وقبول الأشخاص ذوي الإعاقة كجزء من التنوع البشري والطبيعة البشرية؛
	(هـ)	تكافؤ الفرص؛
	(و)	إمكانية الوصول؛
	(ز)	المساواة بين الرجل والمرأة؛
	(ح)	احترام القدرات المتطورة للأطفال ذوي الإعاقة واحترام حقهم في الحفاظ على هويتهم.
**المادة 4: الالتزامات العامة 
* *1 - تتعهد الدول الأطراف بكفالة وتعزيز إعمال كافة حقوق الإنسان والحريات الأساسية إعمالا تاما لجميع الأشخاص ذوي الإعاقة دون أي تمييز من أي نوع على أساس الإعاقة. وتحقيقا لهذه الغاية، تتعهد الدول الأطراف بما يلي:
	(أ)	اتخاذ جميع التدابير الملائمة، التشريعية والإدارية وغيرها من التدابير، لإنفاذ الحقوق المعترف بها في هذه الاتفاقية؛
(ب) اتخاذ جميع التدابير الملائمة، بما فيها التشريع، لتعديل أو إلغاء ما يوجد من قوانين ولوائح وأعراف وممارسات تشكل تمييزا ضد الأشخاص ذوي الإعاقة؛
	(ج)	مراعاة حماية وتعزيز حقوق الإنسان للأشخاص ذوي الإعاقة في جميع السياسات والبرامج؛
	(د)	الامتناع عن القيام بأي عمل أو ممارسة تتعارض وهذه الاتفاقية وكفالة تصرف السلطات والمؤسسات العامة بما يتفق معها؛
	(هـ)	اتخاذ كافة التدابير المناسبة للقضاء على التمييز على أساس الإعاقة من جانب أي شخص أو منظمة أو مؤسسة خاصة؛
(و) إجراء أو تعزيز البحوث والتطوير للسلع والخدمات والمعدات والمرافق المصممة تصميما عاما، كما تحددها المادة 2 من هذه الاتفاقية، والتي يفترض أن تحتاج إلى أدنى حد ممكن من المواءمة وإلى أقل التكاليف لتلبية الاحتياجات المحددة للأشخاص ذوي الإعاقة، وتشجيع توفيرها واستعمالها، وتعزيز التصميم العام لدى وضع المعايير والمبادئ التوجيهية؛
(ز) إجراء أو تعزيز البحوث والتطوير للتكنولوجيات الجديدة، وتعزيز توفيرها واستعمالها، بما في ذلك تكنولوجيات المعلومات والاتصال، والوسائل والأجهزة المساعدة على التنقل، والتكنولوجيات المعينة الملائمة للأشخاص ذوي الإعاقة، مع إيلاء الأولوية للتكنولوجيات المتاحة بأسعار معقولة؛
(ح) توفير معلومات سهلة المنال للأشخاص ذوي الإعاقة بشأن الوسائل والأجهزة المساعدة على التنقل، والتكنولوجيات المعينة، بما في ذلك التكنولوجيات الجديدة، فضلا عن أشكال المساعدة الأخرى، وخدمات ومرافق الدعم؛
(ط) تشجيع تدريب الأخصائيين والموظفين العاملين مع الأشخاص ذوي الإعاقة في مجال الحقوق المعترف بها في هذه الاتفاقية لتحسين توفير المساعدة والخدمات التي تكفلها تلك الحقوق.
2 - فيما يتعلق بالحقوق الاقتصادية والاجتماعية والثقافية، تتعهد كل دولة من الدول الأطراف باتخاذ التدابير اللازمة بأقصى ما تتيحه الموارد المتوافرة لديها، وحيثما يلزم، في إطــار التعاون الدولي، للتوصل تدريجيا إلى إعمال هذه الحقوق إعمالا تاما، دون الإخلال بالالتزامات الواردة في هذه الاتفاقية والواجبة التطبيق فورا، وفقا للقانون الدولي.
3 - تتشاور الدول الأطراف تشاورا وثيقا مع الأشخاص ذوي الإعاقة، بمن فيهم الأطفال ذوو الإعاقة، من خلال المنظمات التي تمثلهم، بشأن وضع وتنفيذ التشريعات والسياسات الرامية إلى تنفيذ هذه الاتفاقية، وفي عمليات صنع القرار الأخرى بشأن المسائل التي تتعلق بالأشخاص ذوي الإعاقة، وإشراكهم فعليا في ذلك.
4 - ليس في هذه الاتفاقية ما يمس أي حكم يتيح على نحو أوفى إعمال حقوق الأشخاص ذوي الإعاقة قد يرد في قانون دولة طرف أو في القانون الدولي المعمول به في تلك الدولة. ولا يجوز فرض أي تقييد أو انتقاص لأي حق من حقوق الإنسان والحريات الأساسية المعترف بها أو القائمة في أي دولة طرف في هذه الاتفاقية، عملا بقانون أو اتفاقية أو لائحة أو عرف بحجة أن هذه الاتفاقية لا تعترف بهذه الحقوق والحريات أو تعترف بها في نطاق أضيق.
5 -	يمتد سريان أحكام هذه الاتفاقية إلى جميع أجزاء الدول الاتحادية دون أي قيود أو استثناءات.
**المادة 5: المساواة وعدم التمييز 
* *1 - تقر الدول الأطراف بأن جميع الأشخاص متساوون أمام القانون وبمقتضاه ولهم الحق دون أي تمييز وعلى قدم المساواة في الحماية والفائدة اللتين يوفرهما القانون.
2 - تحظر الدول الأطراف أي تمييز على أساس الإعاقة وتكفل للأشخاص ذوي الإعاقة الحماية القانونية المتساوية والفعالة من التمييز على أي أساس.
3 - تتخذ الدول الأطراف، سعيا لتعزيز المساواة والقضاء على التمييز، جميع الخطوات المناسبة لكفالة توافر الترتيبات التيسيرية المعقولة للأشخاص ذوي الإعاقة.
4 - لا تعتبر التدابير المحددة الضرورية للتعجيل بالمساواة الفعلية للأشخاص ذوي الإعاقة أو تحقيقها تمييزا بمقتضى أحكام هذه الاتفاقية.
**المادة 6: النساء ذوات الإعاقة 
* *1 - تقر الدول الأطراف بأن النساء والفتيات ذوات الإعاقة يتعرضن لأشكال متعددة من التمييز، وأنها ستتخذ في هذا الصدد التدابير اللازمة لضمان تمتــعهن تمتعا كاملا وعلى قدم المساواة بجميع حقوق الإنسان والحريات الأساسية.
2 - تتخذ الدول الأطراف جميع التدابير الملائمة لكفالة التطور الكامل والتقدم والتمكين للمرأة، بغرض ضمان ممارستها حقوق الإنسان والحريات الأساسية المبينة في هذه الاتفاقية والتمتع بها.
**المادة 7: الأطفال ذوو الإعاقة 
* *1 - تتخذ الدول الأطراف جميع التدابير الضرورية لكفالة تمتع الأطفال ذوي الإعاقة تمتعا كاملا بجميع حقوق الإنسان والحريات الأساسية، وذلك على قدم المساواة مع غيرهم من الأطفال. 
2 -	يكون توخي أفضل مصلحة للطفل، في جميع التدابير المتعلقة بالأطفال ذوي الإعاقة، اعتبارا أساسيا.
3 - تكفل الدول الأطراف تمتع الأطفال ذوي الإعاقة بالحق في التعبير بحرية عن آرائهم في جميع المسائل التي تمسهم مع إيلاء الاهتمام الواجب لآرائهم هذه وفقا لسنهم ومدى نضجهم، وذلك على قدم المساواة مع غيرهم من الأطفال وتوفير المساعدة على ممارسة ذلك الحق، بما يتناسب مع إعاقتهم وسنهم.
**المادة 8: إذكاء الوعي 
* *1 -	تتعهد الدول الأطراف باعتماد تدابير فورية وفعالة وملائمة من أجل:
(أ) إذكاء الوعي في المجتمع بأسره بشأن الأشخاص ذوي الإعاقة، بما في ذلك على مستوى الأسرة، وتعزيز احترام حقوق الأشخاص ذوي الإعاقة وكرامتهم؛
(ب) مكافحة القوالب النمطية وأشكال التحيز والممارسات الضارة المتعلقة بالأشخاص ذوي الإعاقة، بما فيها تلك القائمة على الجنس والسن، في جميع مجالات الحياة؛
	(ج)	تعزيز الوعي بقدرات وإسهامات الأشخاص ذوي الإعاقة.
2 -	وتشمل التدابير الرامية إلى تحقيق ذلك ما يلي:
	(أ)	بدء ومتابعة تنظيم حملات فعالة للتوعية العامة تهدف إلى:
	’1‘	تعزيز تقبل حقوق الأشخاص ذوي الإعاقة؛
	’2‘	نشر تصورات إيجابية عن الأشخاص ذوي الإعاقة، ووعي اجتماعي أعمق بهم؛
	’3‘	تشجيع الاعتراف بمهارات وكفاءات وقدرات الأشخاص ذوي الإعاقة، وإسهاماتهم في مكان العمل وسوق العمل؛
(ب) تعزيز تبني موقف يتسم باحترام حقوق الأشخاص ذوي الإعاقة في جميع مستويات نظام التعليم، بما في ذلك لدى جميع الأطفال منذ حداثة سنهم؛
	(ج)	تشجيع جميع أجهزة وسائل الإعلام على عرض صورة للأشخاص ذوي الإعاقة تتفق والغرض من هذه الاتفاقية؛
	(د)	تشجيع تنظيم برامج تدريبية للتوعية بالأشخاص ذوي الإعاقة وحقوقهم.
**المادة 9: إمكانية الوصول 
* *1 - لتمكين الأشخاص ذوي الإعاقة من العيش في استقلالية والمشاركة بشكل كامل في جميع جوانب الحياة، تتخذ الدول الأطراف التدابير المناسبة التي تكفل إمكانية وصول الأشخاص ذوي الإعاقة، على قدم المساواة مع غيرهم، إلى البيئة المادية المحيطة ووسائل النقل والمعلومات والاتصالات، بما في ذلك تكنولوجيات ونظم المعلومات والاتصال، والمرافق والخدمات الأخرى المتاحة لعامة الجمهور أو المقدمة إليه، في المناطق الحضرية والريفية على السواء. وهذه التدابير، التي يجب أن تشمل تحديد العقبات والمعوقات أمام إمكانية الوصول وإزالتها، تنطبق، بوجه خاص، على ما يلي:
	(أ)	المباني والطرق ووسائل النقل والمرافق الأخرى داخل البيوت وخارجها، بما في ذلك المدارس والمساكن والمرافق الطبية وأماكن العمل؛
	(ب)	المعلومات والاتصالات والخدمات الأخرى، بما فيها الخدمات الإلكترونية وخدمات الطوارئ.
2 -	تتخذ الدول الأطراف أيضا التدابير المناسبة الرامية إلى:
(أ) وضع معايير دنيا ومبادئ توجيهية لتهيئة إمكانية الوصول إلى المرافق والخدمات المتاحة لعامة الجمهور أو المقدمة إليه، ونشر هذه المعايير والمبادئ ورصد تنفيذها؛
(ب) كفالة أن تراعي الكيانات الخاصة التي تعرض مرافق وخدمات متاحة لعامة الجمهور أو مقدمة إليه جميع جوانب إمكانية وصول الأشخاص ذوي الإعاقة إليها؛
	(ج)	توفير التدريب للجهات المعنية بشأن المسائل المتعلقة بإمكانية الوصول التي تواجه الأشخاص ذوي الإعاقة؛
	(د)	توفير لافتات بطريقة برايل وبأشكال يسهل قراءتها وفهمها في المباني العامة والمرافق الأخرى المتاحة لعامة الجمهور؛
(هـ) توفير أشكال من المساعدة البشرية والوسطاء، بمن فيهم المرشدون والقراء والأخصائيون المفسرون للغة الإشارة، لتيسير إمكانية الوصول إلى المباني والمرافق الأخرى المتاحة لعامة الجمهور؛
	(و)	تشجيع أشكال المساعدة والدعم الأخرى للأشخاص ذوي الإعاقة لضمان حصولهم على المعلومات؛
	(ز)	تشجيع إمكانية وصول الأشخاص ذوي الإعاقة إلى تكنولوجيات ونظم المعلومات والاتصال الجديدة، بما فيها شبكة الإنترنت؛
(ح) تشجيع تصميم وتطوير وإنتاج وتوزيع تكنولوجيات ونظم معلومات واتصالات يمكن للأشخاص ذوي الإعاقة الوصول إليها، في مرحلة مبكرة، كي تكون هذه التكنولوجيات والنظم في المتناول بأقل تكلفة.
**المادة 10: الحق في الحياة 
* * تؤكد الدول الأطراف من جديد أن لكل إنسان الحق الأصيل في الحياة وتتخذ جميع التدابير الضرورية لضمان تمتع الأشخاص ذوي الإعاقة فعليا بهذا الحق على قدم المساواة مع الآخرين.
**المادة 11: حالات الخطر والطوارئ الإنسانية 
* * تتعهد الدول الأطراف، وفقا لالتزاماتها بمقتضى القانون الدولي، بما فيها القانون الإنساني الدولي والقانون الدولي لحقوق الإنسان، باتخاذ كافة التدابير اللازمة لضمان حماية وسلامة الأشخاص ذوي الإعاقة الذين يوجدون في حالات تتسم بالخطورة، بما في ذلك حالات النـزاع المسلح والطوارئ الإنسانية والكوارث الطبيعية.
**المادة 12: الاعتـراف بالأشخاص ذوي الإعاقة على قدم المساواة مع آخرين أمام القانون 
* *1 -	تؤكد الدول الأطراف من جديد حق الأشخاص ذوي الإعاقة في الاعتراف بهم في كل مكان كأشخاص أمام القانون.
2 -	تقر الدول الأطراف بتمتع الأشخاص ذوي الإعاقة بأهلية قانونية على قدم المساواة مع آخرين في جميع مناحي الحياة.
3 - تتخذ الدول الأطراف التدابير المناسبة لتوفير إمكانية حصول الأشخاص ذوي الإعاقة على الدعم الذي قد يتطلبونه أثناء ممارسة أهليتهم القانونية.
4 - تكفل الدول الأطراف أن توفر جميع التدابير المرتبطة بممارسة الأهلية القانونية الضمانات المناسبة والفعالة لمنع إساءة استعمال هذه التدابير وفقا للقانون الدولي لحقوق الإنسان. وتكفل هذه الضمانات أن تحترم التدابير المرتبطة بممارسة الأهلية القانونية حقوق الشخص المعني وإرادته وأفضلياته، وأن تكون مجردة من تضارب المصالح ومن التأثيــــر الذي لا مسوغ له، ومتناسبة ومتماشية مع ظروف الشخص، وتسري في أقصر مدة ممكنة، وتخضع لمراجعة منتظمة من جانب سلطة مختصة ومستقلة ومحايدة أو من جانب هيئة قضائية. وتكون هذه الضمانات متناسبة مع القدر الذي تؤثر به التدابير في حقوق الشخص ومصالحه.
5 - رهنا بأحكام هذه المادة، تتخذ الدول الأطراف جميع التدابير المناسبة والفعالة لضمان حق الأشخاص ذوي الإعاقة، على أساس المساواة، في ملكية أو وراثة الممتلكات وإدارة شؤونهم المالية وإمكانية حصولهم، مساواة بغيرهم، على القروض المصرفية والرهون وغيرها من أشكال الائتمان المالي، وتضمن عدم حرمان الأشخاص ذوي الإعاقة بشكل تعسفي من ممتلكاتهم.
**		المادة 13: إمكانية اللجوء إلى القضاء 
* *1 - تكفل الدول الأطراف سبلا فعالة للأشخاص ذوي الإعاقة للجوء إلى القضاء على قدم المساواة مع الآخرين، بما في ذلك من خلال توفير التيسيرات الإجرائية التي تتناسب مع أعمارهم، بغرض تيسير دورهم الفعال في المشاركة المباشرة وغير المباشرة، بما في ذلك بصفتهم شهودا، في جميع الإجراءات القانونية، بما فيها مراحل التحقيق والمراحل التمهيدية الأخرى.
2 - لكفالة إمكانية لجوء الأشخاص ذوي الإعاقة إلى القضاء فعليا، تشجع الدول الأطراف التدريب المناسب للعاملين في مجال إقامة العدل، ومن ضمنهم الشرطة وموظفو السجون.
**المادة 14: حرية الشخص وأمنه 
* *1 -	تكفل الدول الأطراف للأشخاص ذوي الإعاقة على قدم المساواة مع الآخرين:
	(أ)	التمتع بالحق في الحرية الشخصية والأمن الشخصي؛
(ب) عدم حرمانهم من حريتهم بشكل غير قانوني أو بشكل تعسفي وأن يكون أي حرمان من الحرية متسقا مع القانون، وألا يكون وجود الإعاقة مبررا بأي حال من الأحوال لأي حرمان من الحرية.
2 - تكفل الدول الأطراف في حالة حرمان الأشخاص ذوي الإعاقة من حريتهم، نتيجة أية إجراءات، أن يخول لهم، على قدم المساواة مع غيرهم، ضمانات وفقا للقانون الدولي لحقوق الإنسان، وأن يعاملوا وفقا لأهداف ومبادئ هذه الاتفاقية، بما في ذلك توفير الترتيبات التيسيرية المعقولة لهم.
**المادة 15: عدم التعرض للتعذيب أو المعاملة أو العقوبة القاسية أو اللاإنسانية أو المهينة 
* *1 - لا يعرض أي شخص للتعذيب أو المعاملة أو العقوبة القاسية أو اللاإنسانية أو المهينة. وبشكل خاص لا يعرض أي شخص لإجراء التجارب الطبية والعلمية عليه دون موافقته بكامل حريته.
2 - تتخذ الدول الأطراف جميع التدابير التشريعية والإدارية والقضائية وغيرها من التدابير الفعالة لمنع إخضاع الأشخاص ذوي الإعاقة، على قدم المساواة مع الآخرين، للتعذيب أو المعاملة أو العقوبة القاسية أو اللاإنسانية أو المهينة.
**المادة 16: عدم التعرض للاستغلال والعنف والاعتداء 
* *1 - تتخذ الدول الأطراف جميع التدابير التشريعية والإدارية والاجتماعية والتعليمية وغيرها من التدابير المناسبة لحماية الأشخاص ذوي الإعاقة، داخل منازلهم وخارجها على السواء، من جميع أشكال الاستغلال والعنف والاعتداء، بما في ذلك جوانبها القائمة على نوع الجنس.
2 - تتخذ الدول الأطراف أيضا جميع التدابير المناسبة لمنع جميع أشكال الاستغلال والعنف والاعتداء بكفالة أمور منها توفير أشكال مناسبة من المساعدة والدعم للأشخاص ذوي الإعاقة وأسرهم ومقدمي الرعاية لهم تراعي نوع جنس الأشخاص ذوي الإعاقة وسنهم، بما في ذلك عن طريق توفير المعلومات والتثقيف بشأن كيفية تجنب حالات الاستغلال والعنف والاعتداء والتعرف عليها والإبلاغ عنها. وتكفل الدول الأطراف أن يراعى في توفير خدمات الحماية سن الأشخاص ذوي الإعاقة ونوع جنسهم وإعاقتهم.
3 - تكفل الدول الأطراف قيام سلطات مستقلة برصد جميع المرافق والبرامج المعدة لخدمة الأشخاص ذوي الإعاقة رصدا فعالا للحيلولة دون حدوث جميع أشكال الاستغلال والعنف والاعتداء.
4 - تتخذ الدول الأطراف جميع التدابير المناسبة لتشجيع استعادة الأشخاص ذوي الإعاقة عافيتهم البدنية والإدراكية والنفسية، وإعادة تأهيلهم، وإعادة إدماجهم في المجتمع عندما يتعرضون لأي شكل من أشكال الاستغلال أو العنف أو الاعتداء، بما في ذلك عن طريق توفير خدمات الحماية لهم. وتتحقق استعادة العافية وإعادة الإدماج في بيئة تعزز صحة الفرد ورفاهيته واحترامه لنفسه وكرامته واستقلاله الذاتي وتراعي الاحتياجات الخاصة بكل من نوع الجنس والسن.
5 - تضع الدول الأطراف تشريعات وسياسات فعالة، من ضمنها تشريعات وسياسات تركز على النساء والأطفال، لكفالة التعرف على حالات الاستغلال والعنف والاعتداء التي يتعرض لها الأشخاص ذوو الإعاقة والتحقيق فيها، وعند الاقتضاء، المقاضاة عليها.
**		المادة 17: حماية السلامة الشخصية 
* *	لكل شخص ذي إعاقة الحق في احترام سلامته الشخصية والعقلية على قدم المساواة مع الآخرين.
**المادة 18: حرية التنقل والجنسية 
* *1 - تقر الدول الأطراف بحق الأشخاص ذوي الإعاقة في التمتع بحرية التنقل، وحرية اختيار مكان إقامتهم والحصول على الجنسية، على قدم المساواة مع الآخرين، بما في ذلك ضمان تمتع الأشخاص ذوي الإعاقة بما يلي:
	(أ)	الحق في الحصول على الجنسية وتغييرها وعدم حرمانهم من جنسيتهم تعسفا أو على أساس الإعاقة؛
(ب) عدم حرمانهم على أساس الإعاقة من إمكانية حيازة وامتلاك واستعمال وثائق جنسياتهم أو وثائق أخرى لإثبات الهوية أو اللجوء إلى عمليات أخرى مناسبة، مثل إجراءات الهجرة، قد تستدعيها الضرورة لتيسير ممارسة الحق في حرية التنقل؛
	(ج)	الحق في مغادرة أي بلد، بما في ذلك بلدهم؛
	(د)	عدم حرمانهم تعسفا أو على أساس الإعاقة من حق دخول بلدهم.
2 - يسجل الأطفال ذوو الإعاقة فور ولادتهم ويكون لهم منذئذ الحق في الحصول على اسم والحق في اكتساب الجنسية والحق بقدر الإمكان في أن يعرفوا والديهم وأن يتمتعوا برعايتهم.
**المادة 19: العيش المستقل والإدماج في المجتمع 
* * تقر الدول الأطراف في هذه الاتفاقية بحق جميع الأشخاص ذوي الإعاقة، مساواة بغيرهم، في العيش في المجتمع، بخيارات مساوية لخيارات الآخرين، وتتخذ تدابير فعالة ومناسبة لتيسير تمتع الأشخاص ذوي الإعاقة الكامل بحقهم وإدماجهم ومشاركتهم بصورة كاملة في المجتمع. ويشمل ذلك كفالة ما يلي:
(أ) إتاحة الفرصة للأشخاص ذوي الإعاقة في أن يختاروا مكان إقامتهم ومحل سكناهم والأشخاص الذين يعيشون معهم على قدم المساواة مع الآخرين وعدم إجبارهم على العيش في إطار ترتيب معيشي خاص؛
(ب) إمكانية حصول الأشخاص ذوي الإعاقة على طائفة من خدمات المؤازرة في المنـزل وفي محل الإقامة وغيرها من الخدمات المجتمعية، بما في ذلك المساعدة الشخصية الضرورية لتيسير عيشهم وإدماجهم في المجتمع، ووقايتهم من الانعزال أو الانفصال عنه؛
(ج) استفادة الأشخاص ذوي الإعاقة، على قدم المساواة مع الآخرين، من الخدمات والمرافق المجتمعية المتاحة لعامة الناس، وضمان استجابة هذه الخدمات لاحتياجاتهم.
**		المادة 20: 		التنقل الشخصي 
* *	تتخذ الدول الأطراف تدابير فعالة تكفل للأشخاص ذوي الإعاقة حرية التنقل بأكبر قدر ممكن من الاستقلالية، بما في ذلك ما يلي:
	(أ)	تيسير حرية تنقل الأشخاص ذوي الإعاقة بالطريقة وفي الوقت اللذين يختارونهما وبتكلفة في متناولهم؛
(ب) تيسير حصول الأشخاص ذوي الإعاقة على ما يتسم بالجودة من الوسائل والأجهزة المساعدة على التنقل والتكنولوجيات المعينة وأشكال من المساعدة البشرية والوسطاء، بما في ذلك جعلها في متناولهم من حيث التكلفة؛
	(ج)	توفير التدريب للأشخاص ذوي الإعاقة والمتخصصين العاملين معهم على مهارات التنقل؛
(د) تشجيع الكيانات الخاصة التي تنتج الوسائل والأجهزة المساعدة على التنقل والأجهزة والتكنولوجيات المعينة على مراعاة جميع الجوانب المتعلقة بتنقل الأشخاص ذوي الإعاقة.
**المادة 21: حرية التعبير والرأي والحصول على معلومات 
* * تتخذ الدول الأطراف جميع التدابير المناسبة التي تكفل ممارسة الأشخاص ذوي الإعاقة لحقهم في حرية التعبير والرأي، بما في ذلك الحق في طلب معلومات وأفكار، وتلقيها، والإفصاح عنها، على قدم المساواة مع الآخرين، وعن طريق جميع وسائل الاتصال التي يختارونها بأنفسهم، على النحو المعرف في المادة 2 من هذه الاتفاقية، بما في ذلك ما يلي:
 (أ) تزويد الأشخاص ذوي الإعاقة بالمعلومات الموجهة لعامة الناس باستعمال الأشكال والتكنولوجيات السهلة المنال والملائمة لمختلف أنواع الإعاقة في الوقت المناسب ودون تحميل الأشخاص ذوي الإعاقة تكلفة إضافية؛
(ب) قبول وتيسير قيام الأشخاص ذوي الإعاقة في معاملتهم الرسمية باستعمال لغة الإشارة وطريقة برايل وطرق الاتصال المعززة البديلة وجميع وسائل وطرق وأشكال الاتصال الأخرى سهلة المنال التي يختارونها بأنفسهم؛
(ج) حث الكيانات الخاصة التي تقدم خدمات إلى عامة الناس، بما في ذلك عن طريق شبكة الإنترنت، على تقديم معلومات وخدمات للأشخاص ذوي الإعاقة بأشكال سهلة المنال والاستعمال؛
(د) تشجيع وسائط الإعلام الجماهيري، بما في ذلك مقدمو المعلومات عن طريق شبكة الإنترنت، على جعل خدماتها في متناول الأشخاص ذوي الإعاقة؛
	(هـ)	الاعتراف بلغات الإشارة وتشجيع استخدامها.
**		المادة 22: 		احترام الخصوصية 
* *1 - لا يجوز تعريض أي شخص ذي إعاقة، بصرف النظر عن مكان إقامته أو ترتيبات معيشته، لتدخل تعسفي أو غير قانوني في خصوصياته أو شؤون أسرته أو بيته أو مراسلاته أو أي نوع آخر من وسائل الاتصال التي يستعملها، ولا للتهجم غير المشروع على شرفه وسمعته. ولجميع الأشخاص ذوي الإعاقة الحق في حماية القانون لهم من أي تدخل أو تهجم من هذا القبيل.
2 - تقوم الدول الأطراف بحماية خصوصية المعلومات المتعلقة بالشؤون الشخصية للأشخاص ذوي الإعاقة وبصحتهم وإعادة تأهيلهم على قدم المساواة مع الآخرين.
**		المادة 23: 		احترام البيت والأسرة 
* *1 - تتخذ الدول الأطراف تدابير فعالة ومناسبة للقضاء على التمييز ضد الأشخاص ذوي الإعاقة في جميع المسائل ذات الصلة بالزواج والأسرة والوالدية والعلاقات، وعلى قدم المساواة مع الآخرين، وذلك من أجل كفالة ما يلي:
	(أ)	حق جميع الأشخاص ذوي الإعاقة الذين هم في سن الزواج في التزوج وتأسيس أسرة برضا معتـزمي الزواج رضا تاما لا إكراه فيه؛
(ب) الاعتراف بحقوق الأشخاص ذوي الإعاقة في اتخاذ قرار حر ومسؤول بشأن عدد الأطفال الذين يودون إنجابهم وفترة التباعد بينهم وفي الحصول على المعلومات والتثقيف في مجالي الصحة الإنجابية وتنظيم الأسرة بما يتناسب مع سنهم، وتوفير الوسائل الضرورية لتمكينهم من ممارسة هذه الحقوق؛
	(ج)	حق الأشخاص ذوي الإعاقة، بمن فيهم الأطفال، في الحفاظ على خصوبتهم على قدم المساواة مع الآخرين.
2 - تكفل الدول الأطراف حقوق الأشخاص ذوي الإعاقة ومسؤولياتهم فيما يتعلق بالقوامة على الأطفال أو كفالتهم أو الوصاية عليهم أو تبنيهم أو أية أعراف مماثلة، حيثما ترد هذه المفاهيم في التشريعات الوطنية؛ وفي جميع الحالات ترجح مصالح الطفل الفضلى. وتقدم الدول الأطراف المساعدات المناسبة للأشخاص ذوي الإعاقة لتمكينهم من الاضطلاع بمسؤولياتهم في تنشئة الأطفال.
3 - تكفل الدول الأطراف للأطفال ذوي الإعاقة حقوقا متساوية فيما يتعلق بالحياة الأسرية. وبغية إعمال هذه الحقوق ومنع إخفاء الأطفال ذوي الإعاقة وهجرهم وإهمالهم وعزلهم، تتعهد الدول الأطراف بأن توفر، في مرحلة مبكرة، معلومات وخدمات ومساعدات شاملة للأطفال ذوي الإعاقة ولأسرهم.
4 - تكفل الدول الأطراف عدم فصل أي طفل عن أبويه رغما عنهما، إلا إذا قررت سلطات مختصة، رهنا بمراجعة قضائية، ووفقا للقوانين والإجراءات السارية عموما، أن هذا الفصل ضروري لمصلحة الطفل الفضلى. ولا يجوز بحال من الأحوال أن يفصل الطفل عن أبويه بسبب إعاقة للطفل أو أحد الأبوين أو كليهما.
5 - تتعهد الدول الأطراف في حالة عدم قدرة الأسرة المباشرة لطفل ذي إعاقة على رعايته بأن تبذل قصارى جهودها لتوفير رعاية بديلة له داخل أسرته الكبرى، وإن لم يتيسر ذلك فداخل المجتمع المحلي وفي جو أسري.
**		المادة 24: 		التعليم 
* *1 - تسلم الدول الأطراف بحق الأشخاص ذوي الإعاقة في التعليم. ولإعمال هذا الحق دون تمييز وعلى أساس تكافؤ الفرص، تكفل الدول الأطراف نظاما تعليميا جامعا على جميع المستويات وتعلما مدى الحياة موجهين نحو ما يلي:
(أ) التنمية الكاملة للطاقات الإنسانية الكامنة والشعور بالكرامة وتقدير الذات، وتعزيز احترام حقوق الإنسان والحريات الأساسية والتنوع البشري؛
	(ب)	تنمية شخصية الأشخاص ذوي الإعاقة ومواهبهم وإبداعهم، فضلا عن قدراتهم العقلية والبدنية، للوصول بها إلى أقصى مدى؛
	(ج)	تمكين الأشخاص ذوي الإعاقة من المشاركة الفعالة في مجتمع حر.
2 -	تحرص الدول الأطراف في إعمالها هذا الحق على كفالة ما يلي:
(أ) عدم استبعاد الأشخاص ذوي الإعاقة من النظام التعليمي العام على أساس الإعاقة، وعدم استبعاد الأطفال ذوي الإعاقة من التعليم الابتدائي أو الثانوي المجاني والإلزامي على أساس الإعاقة؛
(ب) تمكين الأشخاص ذوي الإعاقة من الحصول على التعليم المجاني الابتدائي والثانوي، الجيد والجامع، على قدم المساواة مع الآخرين في المجتمعات التي يعيشون فيها؛
	(ج)	مراعاة الاحتياجات الفردية بصورة معقولة؛
	(د)	حصول الأشخاص ذوي الإعاقة على الدعم اللازم في نطاق نظام التعليم العام لتيسير حصولهم على تعليم فعال؛
	(هـ)	توفير تدابير دعم فردية فعالة في بيئات تسمح بتحقيق أقصى قدر من النمو الأكاديمي والاجتماعي، وتتفق مع هدف الإدماج الكامل.
3 - تمكن الدول الأطراف الأشخاص ذوي الإعاقة من تعلم مهارات حياتية ومهارات في مجال التنمية الاجتماعية لتيسير مشاركتهم الكاملة في التعليم على قدم المساواة مع آخرين بوصفهم أعضاء في المجتمع. وتحقيقا لهذه الغاية، تتخذ الدول الأطراف تدابير مناسبة تشمل ما يلي:
(أ) تيسير تعلم طريقة برايل وأنواع الكتابة البديلة، وطرق ووسائل وأشكال الاتصال المعززة والبديلة، ومهارات التوجيه والتنقل، وتيسير الدعم والتوجيه عن طريق الأقران؛
	(ب)	تيسير تعلم لغة الإشارة وتشجيع الهوية اللغوية لفئة الصم؛
(ج) كفالة توفير التعليم للمكفوفين والصم أو الصم المكفوفين، وخاصة الأطفال منهم، بأنسب اللغات وطرق ووسائل الاتصال للأشخاص المعنيين، وفي بيئات تسمح بتحقيق أقصى قدر من النمو الأكاديمي والاجتماعي.
4 - وضمانا لإعمال هذا الحق، تتخذ الدول الأطراف التدابير المناسبة لتوظيف مدرسين، بمن فيهم مدرسون ذوو إعاقة، يتقنون لغة الإشارة و/أو طريقة برايل، ولتدريب الأخصائيين والموظفين العاملين في جميع مستويات التعليم. ويشمل هذا التدريب التوعية بالإعاقة واستعمال طرق ووسائل وأشكال الاتصال المعززة والبديلة المناسبة، والتقنيات والمواد التعليمية لمساعدة الأشخاص ذوي الإعاقة.
5 - تكفل الدول الأطراف إمكانية حصول الأشخاص ذوي الإعاقة على التعليم العالي العام والتدريب المهني وتعليم الكبار والتعليم مدى الحياة دون تمييز وعلى قدم المساواة مع آخرين. وتحقيقا لهذه الغاية، تكفل الدول الأطراف توفير الترتيبات التيسيرية المعقولة للأشخاص ذوي الإعاقة.
**		المادة 25: 		الصحة 
* * تعترف الدول الأطراف بـأن للأشخاص ذوي الإعاقة الحق في التمتع بأعلى مستويات الصحة دون تمييز على أساس الإعاقة. وتتخذ الدول الأطراف كل التدابير المناسبة الكفيلة بحصول الأشخاص ذوي الإعاقة على خدمات صحية تراعي الفروق بين الجنسين، بما في ذلك خدمات إعادة التأهيل الصحي. وتعمل الدول الأطراف بوجه خاص على ما يلي:
 (أ) توفير رعاية وبرامج صحية مجانية أو معقولة التكلفة للأشخاص ذوي الإعاقة تعادل في نطاقها ونوعيتها ومعاييرها تلك التي توفرها للآخرين، بما في ذلك خدمات الصحة الجنسية والإنجابية وبرامج الصحة العامة للسكان؛
(ب) توفير ما يحتاج إليه الأشخاص ذوو الإعاقة تحديدا بسبب إعاقتهم من خدمات صحية، تشمل الكشف المبكر والتدخل عند الاقتضاء، وخدمات تهدف إلى التقليل إلى أدنى حد من الإعاقات ومنع حدوث المزيد منها، على أن يشمل ذلك الأطفال وكبار السن؛
	(ج)	توفير هذه الخدمات الصحية في أقرب مكان ممكن من مجتمعاتهم المحلية، بما في ذلك في المناطق الريفية؛
(د) الطلب إلى مزاولي المهن الصحية تقديم رعاية إلى الأشخاص ذوي الإعاقة بنفس جودة الرعاية التي يقدمونها إلى الآخرين، بما في ذلك تقديم هذه الرعاية على أساس الموافقة الحرة والمستنيرة، من خلال القيام بجملة أمور منها زيادة الوعي بحقوق الإنسان المكفولة للأشخاص ذوي الإعاقة وكرامتهم واستقلالهم الذاتي واحتياجاتهم من خلال توفير التدريب لهم ونشر معايير أخلاقية تتعلق بالرعاية الصحية في القطاعين العام والخاص؛
(هـ) حظر التمييز ضد الأشخاص ذوي الإعاقة في توفير التأمين الصحي، والتأمين على الحياة حيثما يسمح القانون الوطني بذلك، على أن يوفرا بطريقة منصفة ومعقولة؛
	(و)	منع الحرمان على أساس التمييز من الرعاية الصحية أو الخدمات الصحية أو الغذاء والسوائل بسبب الإعاقة.
**		المادة 26: 		التأهيل وإعادة التأهيل 
* *1 - تتخذ الدول الأطراف تدابير فعالة ومناسبة، بما في ذلك عن طريق دعم الأقران، لتمكين الأشخاص ذوي الإعاقة من بلوغ أقصى قدر من الاستقلالية والمحافظة عليها، وتحقيق إمكاناتهم البدنية والعقلية والاجتماعية والمهنية على الوجه الأكمل، وكفالة إشراكهم ومشاركتهم بشكل تام في جميع نواحي الحياة. وتحقيقا لتلك الغاية، تقوم الدول الأطراف بتوفير خدمات وبرامج شاملة للتأهيل وإعادة التأهيل وتعزيزها وتوسيع نطاقها، وبخاصة في مجالات الصحة والعمل والتعليم والخدمات الاجتماعية، على نحو يجعل هذه الخدمات والبرامج:
	(أ)	تبدأ في أقرب مرحلة قدر الإمكان، وتستند إلى تقييم متعدد التخصصات لاحتياجات كل فرد ومواطن قوته على حدة؛
(ب) تدعم إشراك الأشخاص ذوي الإعاقة ومشاركتهم في المجتمع المحلي وفي جميع نواحي المجتمع، وأن تتاح للأشخاص ذوي الإعاقة على أساس طوعي وفي أقرب مكان ممكن للمجتمعات المحلية، بما في ذلك في المناطق الريفية.
2 - تشجع الدول الأطراف على وضع برامج التدريب الأولي والمستمر للأخصائيين والموظفين العاملين في مجال تقديم خدمات التأهيل وإعادة التأهيل.
3 - تشجع الدول الأطراف توفر ومعرفة واستخدام الأجهزة والتقنيات المعينة، المصممة للأشخاص ذوي الإعاقة، حسب صلتها بالتأهيل وإعادة التأهيل.
**		المادة 27: 		العمل والعمالة 
* *1 - تعترف الدول الأطراف بحق الأشخاص ذوي الإعاقة في العمل، على قدم المساواة مع الآخرين؛ ويشمل هذا الحق إتاحة الفرصة لهم لكسب الرزق في عمل يختارونه أو يقبلونه بحرية في سوق عمل وبيئة عمل منفتحتين أمام الأشخاص ذوي الإعاقة وشاملتين لهم ويسهل انخراطهم فيهما. وتحمي الدول الأطراف إعمال الحق في العمل وتعززه، بما في ذلك حق أولئك الذين تصيبهم الإعاقة خلال عملهم، وذلك عن طريق اتخاذ الخطوات المناسبة، بما في ذلك سن التشريعات، لتحقيق عدة أهداف منها ما يلي:
 (أ) حظر التمييز على أساس الإعاقة فيما يختص بجميع المسائل المتعلقة بكافة أشكال العمالة، ومنها شروط التوظيف والتعيين والعمل، واستمرار العمل، والتقدم الوظيفي، وظروف العمل الآمنة والصحية؛
(ب) حماية حقوق الأشخاص ذوي الإعاقة في ظروف عمل عادلة وملائمة، على قدم المساواة مع الآخرين، بما في ذلك تكافؤ الفرص وتقاضي أجر متساو لقاء القيام بعمل متساوي القيمة، وظروف العمل المأمونة والصحية، بما في ذلك الحماية من التحرش، والانتصاف من المظالم؛
	(ج)	كفالة تمكين الأشخاص ذوي الإعاقة من ممارسة حقوقهم العمالية والنقابية على قدم المساواة مع الآخرين؛
(د) تمكين الأشخاص ذوي الإعاقة من الحصول بصورة فعالة على البرامج العامة للتوجيه التقني والمهني، وخدمات التوظيف، والتدريب المهني والمستمر؛
(هـ) تعزيز فرص العمل والتقدم الوظيفي للأشخاص ذوي الإعاقة في سوق العمل، فضلا عن تقديم المساعدة على إيجاد العمل والحصول عليه والمداومة عليه والعودة إليه؛
	(و)	تعزيز فرص العمل الحر، ومباشرة الأعمال الحرة، وتكوين التعاونيات، والشروع في الأعمال التجارية الخاصة؛
	(ز)	تشغيل الأشخاص ذوي الإعاقة في القطاع العام؛
(ح) تشجيع عمالة الأشخاص ذوي الإعاقة في القطاع الخاص من خلال انتهاج سياسات واتخاذ تدابير مناسبة، قد تشمل البرامج التصحيحية، والحوافز، وغير ذلك من التدابير؛
	(ط)	كفالة توفير ترتيبات تيسيرية معقولة للأشخاص ذوي الإعاقة في أماكن العمل؛
	(ي)	تشجيع اكتساب الأشخاص ذوي الإعاقة للخبرات المهنية في سوق العمل المفتوحة؛
	(ك)	تعزيز برامج إعادة التأهيل المهني والوظيفي، والاحتفاظ بالوظائف، والعودة إلى العمل لصالح الأشخاص ذوي الإعاقة.
2 - تكفل الدول الأطراف عدم إخضاع الأشخاص ذوي الإعاقة للرق أو العبودية، وحمايتهم على قدم المساواة مع الآخرين، من العمل الجبري أو القسري.
**		المادة 28: 		مستوى المعيشة اللائق والحماية الاجتماعية 
* *1 - تعترف الدول الأطراف بحق الأشخاص ذوي الإعاقة في التمتع بمستوى معيشي لائق لهم ولأسرهم، بما في ذلك ما يكفيهم من الغذاء والملبس والمسكن، وفي مواصلة تحسين ظروف معيشتهم، وتتخذ الخطوات المناسبة لصون هذا الحق وتعزيز إعماله دون تمييز على أساس الإعاقة. 
2 تقر الدول الأطراف بحق الأشخاص ذوي الإعاقة في الحماية الاجتماعية، والتمتع بهذا الحق دون تمييز بسبب الإعاقة، وتتخذ الخطوات المناسبة لصون هذا الحق وتعزيز إعماله، بما في ذلك تدابير ترمي إلى:
(أ) ضمان مساواة الأشخاص ذوي الإعاقة مع الآخرين في فرص الحصول على المياه النقية، وضمان حصولهم على الخدمات والأجهزة المناسبة ذات الأسعار المعقولة، وغير ذلك من المساعدات لتلبية الاحتياجات المرتبطة بالإعاقة؛
	(ب)	ضمان استفادة الأشخاص ذوي الإعاقة، خصوصا النساء والفتيات وكبار السن، من برامج الحماية الاجتماعية وبرامج الحد من الفقر؛
(ج) ضمان استفادة الأشخاص ذوي الإعاقة الذين يعيشون في حالة فقر وأسرهم من المساعدة التي تقدمها الدولة لتغطية النفقات المتعلقة بالإعاقة، بما فيها التدريب المناسب وإسداء المشورة والمساعدة المالية والرعاية المؤقتة؛
	(د)	ضمان استفادة الأشخاص ذوي الإعاقة من برامج الإسكان العام؛
	(هـ)	ضمان استفادة الأشخاص ذوي الإعاقة، على قدم المساواة مع الآخرين، من استحقاقات وبرامج التقاعد.
**		المادة 29: 		المشاركة في الحياة السياسية والعامة 
* *	تضمن الدول الأطراف للأشخاص ذوي الإعاقة الحقوق السياسية وفرصة التمتع بها على قدم المساواة مع الآخرين، وتتعهد بما يلي:
(أ) أن تكفل للأشخاص ذوي الإعاقة إمكانية المشاركة بصورة فعالة وكاملة في الحياة السياسية والعامة على قدم المساواة مع الآخرين، إما مباشرة وإما عن طريق ممثلين يختارونهم بحرية، بما في ذلك كفالة الحق والفرصة للأشخاص ذوي الإعاقة كي يصوتوا ويُنتخبوا، وذلك بعدة سبل منها:
	’1‘	كفالة أن تكون إجراءات التصويت ومرافقه ومواده مناسبة وميسرة وسهلة الفهم والاستعمال؛
’2‘ حماية حق الأشخاص ذوي الإعاقة في التصويت عن طريق الاقتراع السري في الانتخابات والاستفتاءات العامة دون ترهيب، وفي الترشح للانتخابات والتقلد الفعلي للمناصب وأداء جميع المهام العامة في الحكومة على شتى المستويات، وتسهيل استخدام التكنولوجيا المعينة والجديدة حيثما اقتضى الأمر ذلك؛
’3‘ كفالة حرية تعبير الأشخاص ذوي الإعاقة عن إرادتهم كناخبين، والسماح لهم، عند الاقتضاء، تحقيقا لهذه الغاية، وبناء على طلبهم، باختيار شخص يساعدهم على التصويت؛
(ب) أن تعمل على نحو فعال من أجل تهيئة بيئة يتسنى فيها للأشخاص ذوي الإعاقة أن يشاركوا مشاركة فعلية وكاملة في تسيير الشؤون العامة، دون تمييز وعلى قدم المساواة مع الآخرين، وأن تشجع مشاركتهم في الشؤون العامة، بما في ذلك ما يلي:
’1‘ المشاركة في المنظمات والرابطات غير الحكومية المعنية بحياة البلد العامة والسياسية، بما في ذلك أنشطة الأحزاب السياسية وإدارة شؤونها؛
	’2‘	إنشاء منظمات الأشخاص ذوي الإعاقة والانضمام إليها كي تتولى تمثيلهم على كل من الصعيد الدولي والوطني والإقليمي والمحلي.
**		المادة 30: 		المشاركة في الحياة الثقافية وأنشطة الترفيه والتسلية والرياضة 
* *1 - تقر الدول الأطراف بحق الأشخاص ذوي الإعاقة في المشاركة في الحياة الثقافية على قدم المساواة مع الآخرين، وتتخذ كل التدابير المناسبة لكي تكفل للأشخاص ذوي الإعاقة ما يلي: 
	(أ)	التمتع بالمواد الثقافية بأشكال ميسرة؛
	(ب)	التمتع بالبرامج التلفزيونية والأفلام والعروض المسرحية وسائر الأنشطة الثقافية بأشكال ميسرة؛
(ج) التمتع بدخول الأماكن المخصصة للعروض أو الخدمات الثقافية، من قبيل المسارح والمتاحف ودور السينما والمكتبات وخدمات السياحة، والتمتع، قدر الإمكان، بالوصول إلى النصب التذكارية والمواقع ذات الأهمية الثقافية الوطنية.
2 - تتخـذ الدول الأطراف التدابير الملائمة لإتاحة الفرصة للأشخاص ذوي الإعاقة لتنمية واستخدام قدراتهم الإبداعية والفنية والفكرية، لا لخدمة مصلحتهم فحسب وإنما لإثراء المجتمع أيضا.
3 - تتخذ الدول الأطراف جميع الخطوات الملائمة، وفقا للقانون الدولي، للتأكد من أن القوانين التي تحمي حقوق الملكية الفكرية لا تشكل عائقا تعسفيا أو تمييزيا يحول دون استفادة الأشخاص ذوي الإعاقة من المواد الثقافية. 
4 - يحق للأشخاص ذوي الإعاقة، على قدم المساواة مع الآخرين، أن يحظوا بالاعتراف بهويتهم الثقافية واللغوية الخاصة وأن يحصلوا على دعم لها، بما في ذلك لغات الإشارات وثقافة الصم.
5 - تمكينا للأشخاص ذوي الإعاقة من المشاركة، على قدم المساواة مع آخرين، في أنشطة الترفيه والتسلية والرياضة، تتخذ الدول الأطراف التدابير المناسبة من أجل:
	(أ)	تشجيع وتعزيز مشاركة الأشخاص ذوي الإعاقة، إلى أقصى حد ممكن، في الأنشطة الرياضية العامة على جميع المستويات؛
(ب) ضمان إتاحة الفرصة للأشخاص ذوي الإعاقة لتنظيم الأنشطة الرياضية والترفيهية الخاصة بالإعاقة وتطويرها والمشاركة فيها، والعمل تحقيقا لهذه الغاية على تشجيع توفير القدر المناسب من التعليم والتدريب والموارد لهم على قدم المساواة مع الآخرين؛
	(ج)	ضمان دخول الأشخاص ذوي الإعاقة إلـى الأماكن الرياضيـة والترفيهية والسياحية؛
(د) ضمان إتاحة الفرصة للأطفال ذوي الإعاقة للمشاركة على قدم المساواة مع الأطفال الآخرين في أنشطة اللعب والترفيه والتسلية والرياضة، بما في ذلك الأنشطة التي تمارس في إطار النظام المدرسي؛
	(هـ)	ضمان إمكانية حصول الأشخاص ذوي الإعاقة على الخدمات المقدمة من المشتغلين بتنظيم أنشطة الترفيه والسياحة والتسلية والرياضة.
**		المادة 31: 		جمع الإحصاءات والبيانات 
* *1 - تقوم الدول الأطراف بجمع المعلومات المناسبة، بما في ذلك البيانات الإحصائية والبيانات المستخدمة في البحوث، لتمكينها من وضع وتنفيذ السياسات الكفيلة بإنفاذ هذه الاتفاقية. وينبغي أن تفي عملية جمع المعلومات والاحتفاظ بها بما يلي:
 (أ) الامتثال للضمانات المعمول بها قانونا، بما فيها التشريعات المتعلقة بحماية البيانات، لكفالة السرية واحترام خصوصية الأشخاص ذوي الإعاقة؛
	(ب)	الامتثال للقواعد المقبولة دوليا لحماية حقوق الإنسان والحريات الأساسية والمبادئ الأخلاقية في جمع الإحصاءات واستخدامها.
2 - تصنف المعلومات التي يتم جمعها وفقا لهذه المادة، حسب الاقتضاء، وتستخدم للمساعدة في تقييم تنفيذ الالتزامات التي تعهدت بها الدول الأطراف بموجب هذه الاتفاقية وفي كشف العقبات التي تواجه الأشخاص ذوي الإعاقة في أثناء ممارستهم لحقوقهم والعمل على تذليلها.
3 -	تضطلع الدول الأطراف بمسؤولية نشر هذه الإحصاءات وتضمن إتاحتها للأشخاص ذوي الإعاقة وغيرهم.
**		المادة 32: 		التعاون الدولي 
* *1 - تسلم الدول الأطراف بأهمية التعاون الدولي وتعزيزه، دعما للجهود الوطنية الرامية إلى تحقيق أهداف هذه الاتفاقية ومقصدها، وتتخذ تدابير مناسبة وفعالة بهذا الصدد فيما بينها، وحسب الاقتضاء، في شراكة مع المنظمات الدولية والإقليمية ذات الصلة والمجتمع المدني، ولا سيما منظمات الأشخاص ذوي الإعاقة. ويجوز أن تشمل هذه التدابير ما يلي:
	(أ)	ضمان شمول التعاون الدولي الأشخاص ذوي الإعاقة واستفادتهم منه، بما في ذلك البرامج الإنمائية الدولية؛
	(ب)	تسهيل ودعم بناء القدرات، بما في ذلك من خلال تبادل المعلومات والخبرات والبرامج التدريبية وأفضل الممارسات وتقاسمها؛
	(ج)	تسهيل التعاون في مجال البحوث والحصول على المعارف العلمية والتقنية؛
(د) توفير المساعدة التقنية والاقتصادية، حسب الاقتضاء، بما في ذلك عن طريق تيسير الحصول على التكنولوجيا السهلة المنال والمعينة وتقاسمها، وعن طريق نقل التكنولوجيا.
2 -	لا تمس أحكام هذه المادة التزامات كل دولة طرف بتنفيذ ما عليها من التزامات بموجب هذه الاتفاقية.
**		المادة 33: 		التنفيذ والرصد على الصعيد الوطني 
* *1 - تعين الدول الأطراف، وفقا لنهجها التنظيمية، جهة تنسيق واحدة أو أكثر داخل الحكومة تعنى بالمسائل المتصلة بتنفيذ هذه الاتفاقية، وتولي الاعتبار الواجب لمسألة إنشاء أو تعيين آلية تنسيق داخل الحكومة لتيسير الأعمال ذات الصلة في مختلف القطاعات وعلى مختلف المستويات.
2 - تقوم الدول الأطراف، وفقا لنظمها القانونية والإدارية، بتشكيل أو تعزيز أو تعيين أو إنشاء إطار عمل داخل الدولة الطرف، بما في ذلك آلية مستقلة واحدة أو أكثر، حسب الاقتضاء، لتعزيز هذه الاتفاقية وحمايتها ورصد تنفيذها. وتأخذ الدول الأطراف بعين الاعتبار، عند تعيين أو إنشاء مثل هذه الآلية، المبادئ المتعلقة بمركز وطرق عمل المؤسسات الوطنية المعنية بحماية حقوق الإنسان وتعزيزها.
3 -	يسهم المجتمع المدني، وبخاصة الأشخاص ذوو الإعاقة والمنظمات الممثلة لهم، في عملية الرصد ويشاركون فيها مشاركة كاملة.
**المادة 34: اللجنة المعنية بحقوق الأشخاص ذوي الإعاقة 
* *1 -	تنشأ لجنة معنية بحقوق الأشخاص ذوي الإعاقة (يشار إليها فيما يلي باسم ”اللجنة“)، لتضطلع بتنفيذ المهام المنصوص عليها أدناه.
2 - تتكون اللجنة، في وقت بدء نفاذ هذه الاتفاقية، من اثني عشر خبيرا. وتزداد عضوية اللجنة بستة أعضاء، بعد حصول الاتفاقية على ستين تصديقا أو انضماما إضافيا، لتصل عضويتها حدا أعلى مقداره ثمانية عشر عضوا.
3 - يعمل أعضاء اللجنة بصفتهم الشخصية ويكونون من المشهود لهم بالأخلاق العالية والمعترف لهم بالكفاءة والخبرة في الميدان الذي تغطيه هذه الاتفاقية. والدول الأطراف مدعوة، عند تسمية مرشحيها، إلى أن تولي الاعتبار الواجب إلى الحكم الوارد في الفقرة 3 من المادة 4 من هذه الاتفاقية.
4 - ينتخب أعضاء اللجنة بواسطة الدول الأطراف مع مراعاة التوزيع الجغرافي العادل، وتمثيل مختلف أشكال الحضارات والنظم القانونية الرئيسية، والتمثيل المتوازن للجنسين، ومشاركة الخبراء ذوي الإعاقة.
5 - ينتخب أعضاء اللجنة بالاقتراع السري من قائمة أشخاص ترشحهم الدول الأطراف من بين رعاياها في اجتماعات مؤتمر الدول الأطراف. وفي هذه الاجتماعات، التي يتشكل نصابها من ثلثي الدول الأطراف، ينتخب لعضوية اللجنة الأشخاص الذين يحصلون على أعلى عدد من الأصوات وعلى الأغلبية المطلقة من أصوات ممثلي الدول الأطراف الحاضرين والمصوتين.
6 - تجرى أول انتخابات في موعد لا يتجاوز ستة أشهر من تاريخ بدء نفاذ هذه الاتفاقية. ويوجه الأمين العام للأمم المتحدة إلى الدول الأطراف، قبل أربعة أشهر على الأقل من موعد إجراء أي انتخابات، رسالة يدعوها فيها إلى تقديم أسماء المرشحين خلال فترة شهرين. ويعد الأمين العام عقب ذلك قائمة بأسماء جميع الأشخاص المرشحين بهذه الطريقة، وفقا للترتيب الأبجدي، مع توضيح أسماء الدول الأطراف التي ترشحهم، ويقدم القائمة المذكورة إلى الدول الأطراف في هذه الاتفاقية. 
7 - ينتخب أعضاء اللجنة لفترة أربع سنوات. ويجوز أن يعاد انتخابهم مرة واحدة. غير أن فترة عضوية ستة من الأعضاء الذين ينتخبون في الانتخابات الأولى تنتهي عند انقضاء فترة عامين؛ وبعد تلك الانتخابات الأولى مباشرة، يختار رئيس الاجتماع المشار إليه في الفقرة 5 من هذه المادة أسماء هؤلاء الأعضاء الستة عن طريق القرعة.
8 -	ينتخب أعضاء اللجنة الستة الإضافيون عند إجراء الانتخابات العادية، وفقا للأحكام ذات الصلة من هذه المادة.
9 - في حالة وفاة أو استقالة أحد أعضاء اللجنة أو إعلان ذلك العضو، لأي سبب آخر، عدم قدرته على أداء واجباته، تعين الدولة الطرف التي رشحت ذلك العضو خبيرا آخر يملك المؤهلات ويستوفي الشروط الواردة في الأحكام ذات الصلة من هذه المادة، ليعمل كعضو في اللجنة خلال ما تبقى من فترة ذلك العضو.
10 -	تضع اللجنة النظام الداخلي الخاص بها.
11 - يوفر الأمين العام للأمم المتحدة الموظفين اللازمين والمرافق الضرورية لكي تؤدي اللجنة مهامها بكفاءة بموجب هذه الاتفاقية، ويدعو إلى انعقاد أول اجتماع لها.
12 - يتلقى أعضاء اللجنة المنشأة بموجب هذه الاتفاقية أجورهم من موارد الأمم المتحدة، بموافقة الجمعية العامة للأمم المتحدة، وفقا للمعايير والشروط التي تحددها الجمعية، مع وضع أهمية مسؤوليات اللجنة في الاعتبار.
13 - يحصل أعضاء اللجنة على التسهيلات والامتيازات والحصانات التي يحصل عليها الخبراء المكلفون بمهام تابعة للأمم المتحدة، حسبما تنص عليه البنود ذات الصلة في اتفاقية امتيازات الأمم المتحدة وحصاناتها.
**المادة 35: تقارير الدول الأطراف 
* *1 - تقدم كل دولة طرف إلى اللجنة، عن طريق الأمين العام للأمم المتحدة، تقريرا شاملا عن التدابير المتخذة لتنفيذ التزاماتها بموجب هذه الاتفاقية وعن التقدم المحرز في هذا الصدد، وذلك خلال فترة عامين عقب بدء نفاذ هذه الاتفاقية بالنسبة للدولة الطرف المعنية.
2 -	تقدم الدول الأطراف تقاريرها عقب ذلك مرة كل 4 سنوات على الأقل، وكذلك كلما طلبت منها اللجنة ذلك.
3 -	تحدد اللجنة أية مبادئ توجيهية ترى وجوب تطبيقها على محتويات التقارير.
4 - لا يتعين على الدولة الطرف، التي تقدم تقريرها الأول الشامل إلى اللجنة، تكرار إدراج المعلومات التي سبق تقديمها في التقارير اللاحقة. والدول الأطراف مدعوة إلى أن تنظر، عند إعداد التقارير التي تقدم إلى اللجنة، في مسألة إعداد هذه التقارير من خلال عملية تتسم بالانفتاح والشفافية وإلى أن تولي الاعتبار الواجب إلى الحكم الوارد في الفقرة 3 من المادة 4 من هذه الاتفاقية.
5 -	يجوز أن تدرج في التقارير العوامل والصعوبات التي تؤثر على درجة الوفاء بالالتزامات بموجب هذه الاتفاقية.
**		المادة 36: 		النظر في التقارير 
* *1 - تنظر اللجنة في كل تقرير وتقدم ما تراه ملائما من اقتراحات وتوصيات عامة بشأنه وتحيلها إلى الدولة الطرف المعنية. ويجوز للدولة الطرف أن ترد على اللجنة بأي معلومات تختارها. ويجوز للجنة أن تطلب إلى الدول الأطراف معلومات إضافية ذات صلة بتطبيق هذه الاتفاقية.
2 - إذا تأخرت دولة طرف تأخرا كبيرا في تقديم تقرير، جاز للجنة أن تشعر الدولة الطرف المعنية بضرورة فحص تطبيق هذه الاتفاقية في تلك الدولة الطرف، استنادا إلى معلومات موثوق بها تتاح للجنة، إذا لم يقدم التقرير ذو الصلة في غضون ثلاثة أشهر من توجيه الإشعار. وتدعو اللجنة الدولة الطرف المعنية إلى المشاركة في هذا الفحص. وإذا استجابت الدولة الطرف بتقديم التقرير ذي الصلة، تطبق أحكام الفقرة 1 من هذه المادة.
3 -	يتيح الأمين العام للأمم المتحدة التقارير لكافة الدول الأطراف. 
4 - تتيح الدول الأطراف تقاريرها على نطاق واسع لعامة الجمهور في بلدانها وتيسر إمكانية الاطلاع على الاقتراحات والتوصيات العامة المتعلقة بهذه التقارير. 
5 - تحيل اللجنة، حسبما تراه ملائما، إلى الوكالات المتخصصة وصناديق الأمم المتحدة وبرامجها وسائر الهيئات المختصة، أي تقارير من الدول الأطراف تتضمن طلبا للمشورة أو المساعدة التقنيتين، أو تشير إلى حاجتها لمثل هذه المشورة أو المساعدة، وتشفعها بملاحظات اللجنة وتوصياتها بصدد هذه الطلبات أو الإشارات، إن وجدت. 
**		المادة 37: 		التعاون بين الدول الأطراف واللجنة 
* *1 -	تتعاون كل دولة طرف مع اللجنة وتساعد أعضاءها في الاضطلاع بولايتهم.
2 - تولي اللجنة، في علاقتها مع الدول الأطراف، الاعتبار اللازم لسبل ووسائل تعزيز القدرات الوطنية لتطبيق هذه الاتفاقية، بما في ذلك عن طريق التعاون الدولي.
**المادة 38: علاقة اللجنة مع الهيئات الأخرى 
* *	لدعم تطبيق هذه الاتفاقية على نحو فعال وتشجيع التعاون الدولي في الميدان الذي تغطيه هذه الاتفاقية:
(أ) يكون من حق الوكالات المتخصصة وغيرها من أجهزة الأمم المتحدة أن تكون ممثلة لدى النظر في تطبيق ما يدخل في نطاق ولايتها من أحكام هذه الاتفاقية. وللجنة أن تدعو الوكالات المتخصصة والهيئات المختصة الأخرى، حسبما تراه ملائما، لتقديم مشورة خبرائها بشأن تطبيق الاتفاقية في المجالات التي تدخل في نطاق ولاية كل منها. وللجنة أن تدعو الوكالات المتخصصة وغيرها من أجهزة الأمم المتحدة لتقديم تقارير عن تطبيق الاتفاقية في المجالات التي تدخل في نطاق أنشطتها؛ 
(ب) تقوم اللجنة، لدى اضطلاعها بولايتها، بالتشاور، حسب الاقتضاء، مع الهيئات الأخرى ذات الصلة المنشأة بموجب معاهدات دولية لحقوق الإنسان، وذلك بغرض ضمان اتساق ما يضعه كل منها من مبادئ توجيهية للإبلاغ واقتراحات وتوصيات عامة، وتفادي الازدواجية والتداخل في أداء وظائفها. 
**		المادة 39: 		تقرير اللجنة 
* * تقدم اللجنة كل سنتين تقارير عن أنشطتها إلى الجمعية العامة والمجلس الاقتصادي والاجتماعي، ويجوز لها أن تقدم اقتراحات وتوصيات عامة بناء على فحص التقارير والمعلومات الواردة من الدول الأطراف. وتدرج تلك الاقتراحات والتوصيات العامة في تقرير اللجنة إلى جانب تعليقات الدول الأطراف، إن وجدت.
**		المادة 40: 		مؤتمر الدول الأطراف 
* *1 -	تجتمع الدول الأطراف بانتظام في مؤتمر للدول الأطراف بغية النظر في أي مسألة تتعلق بتطبيق هذه الاتفاقية.
2 - يدعو الأمين العام للأمم المتحدة إلى عقد مؤتمر الدول الأطراف، في موعد أقصاه ستة أشهر من بدء نفاذ هذه الاتفاقية. ويدعو الأمين العام إلى عقد الاجتماعات اللاحقة مرة كل سنتين أو بناء على قرار لمؤتمر الدول الأطراف. 
**		المادة 41: 		الوديع 
* *	يكون الأمين العام للأمم المتحدة وديع هذه الاتفاقية.
**		المادة 42: 		التوقيع 
* * يفتح باب التوقيع على هذه الاتفاقية لجميع الدول ولمنظمات التكامل الإقليمي في مقر الأمم المتحدة في نيويورك اعتبارا من 30 آذار/مارس 2007.
**		المادة 43: 		الرضا بالالتزام 
* * تخضع هذه الاتفاقية لتصديق الدول الموقعة وللإقرار الرسمي من جانب منظمات التكامل الإقليمي الموقعة. وتكون مفتوحة لانضمام أي دولة أو منظمة للتكامل الإقليمي لم توقع الاتفاقية. 
**		المادة 44: 		منظمات التكامل الإقليمي 
* *1 - يقصد بـتعبير ’’منظمة التكامل الإقليمي‘‘ منظمة تشكلها الدول ذات السيادة في منطقة ما، وتنقل إليها الدول الأطراف فيها الاختصاص فيما يتعلق بالمسائل التي تحكمها هذه الاتفاقية. وتعلن تلك المنظمات، في صكوك إقرارها الرسمي أو انضمامها، نطاق اختصاصها فيما يتعلق بالمسائل التي تحكمها هذه الاتفاقية. وتبلغ الوديع فيما بعد بأي تعديل جوهري في نطاق اختصاصها.
2 -	تنطبق الإشارات في هذه الاتفاقية إلى ’’الدول الأطراف‘‘ على تلك المنظمات في حدود اختصاصها. 
3 -	ولأغراض الفقرة 1 من المادة 45 والفقرتين 2 و 3 من المادة 47 من هذه الاتفاقية، لا يعتد بأي صك تودعه منظمة للتكامل الإقليمي. 
4 - تمارس منظمات التكامل الإقليمي، في الأمور التي تندرج ضمن نطاق اختصاصها، حقها في التصويت في مؤتمر الدول الأطراف، بعدد من الأصوات مساو لعدد دولها الأعضاء التي هي أطراف في هذه الاتفاقية. ولا تمارس تلك المنظمات حقها في التصويت إذا مارست أي دولة من الدول الأعضاء فيها حقها في التصويت، والعكس صحيح.
**		المادة 45: 		بدء النفاذ 
* *1 -	يبدأ نفاذ هذه الاتفاقية في اليوم الثلاثين الذي يلي تاريخ إيداع الصك العشرين للتصديق أو الانضمام. 
2 - يبدأ نفاذ هذه الاتفاقية، بالنسبة لكل دولة أو منظمة للتكامل الإقليمي تصدق على هذه الاتفاقية أو تقرها رسميا أو تنضم إليها بعد إيداع الصك العشرين من تلك الصكوك، في اليوم الثلاثين من تاريخ إيداع صكها. 
**		المادة 46: 		التحفظات 
* *1 -	 لا يجوز إبداء أي تحفظ يكون منافيا لموضوع هذه الاتفاقية وغرضها. 
2 -	يجوز سحب التحفظات في أي وقت.
**		المادة 47: 		التعديلات 
* *1 - يجوز لأي دولة طرف أن تقترح تعديلا لهذه الاتفاقية وأن تقدمه إلى الأمين العام للأمم المتحدة. ويقوم الأمين العام بإبلاغ الدول الأطراف بأي تعديلات مقترحة، طالبا إليها إشعاره بما إذا كانت تحبذ عقد مؤتمر للدول الأطراف للنظر في تلك المقترحات والبت فيها. فإذا حبذ عقد المؤتمر ثلث الدول الأطراف على الأقل، في غضون أربعة أشهر من ذلك الإبلاغ، فإن الأمين العام يعقد المؤتمر تحت رعاية الأمم المتحدة. ويقدم الأمين العام أي تعديل يعتمده ثلثا الدول الأطراف الحاضرة والمصوتة في المؤتمر إلى الجمعية العامة للأمم المتحدة للموافقة عليه ثم إلى كافة الدول الأطراف لقبوله.
2 - يبدأ نفاذ التعديل الذي يعتمد ويقر وفقا للفقرة 1 من هذه المادة في اليوم الثلاثين من بلوغ عدد صكوك القبول المودعة ثلثي عدد الدول الأطراف في تاريخ اعتماد التعديل. ثم يبدأ نفاذ التعديل تجاه أي دولة طرف في اليوم الثلاثين من إيداع صك قبولها. ولا يكون التعديل ملزما إلا للدول الأطراف التي قبلته. 
3 - ويبدأ نفاذ التعديل الذي يعتمد ويقر وفقا للفقرة 1 من هذه المادة ويتعلق حصرا بالمواد 34 و 38 و 39 و 40 تجاه كافة الدول الأطراف في اليوم الثلاثين من بلوغ عدد صكوك القبول المودعة ثلثي عدد الدول الأطراف في تاريخ اعتماد التعديل، إذا قرر مؤتمر الدول الأطراف ذلك بتوافق الآراء. 
**		المادة 48: 		نقض الاتفاقية 
* * يجوز لأي دولة طرف أن تنقض هذه الاتفاقية بإشعار خطي توجهه إلى الأمين العام للأمم المتحدة. ويصبح هذا النقض نافذا بعد سنة واحدة من تاريخ تسلم الأمين العام ذلك الإشعار.
**		المادة 49: 		الشكل الميسر للاطلاع 
* *	يتاح نص هذه الاتفاقية في أشكال يسهل الاطلاع عليها.
**		المادة 50: 		حجية النصوص 
* *	تتساوى في الحجية النصوص الإسبانية والإنكليزية والروسية والصينية والعربية والفرنسية لهذه الاتفاقية.
وإثباتا لذلك، وقع هذه الاتفاقية الموقعون أدناه المفوضون، المأذون لهم على النحو الواجب من حكومة كل منهم
	_______________________
 - وثيقة الأمم المتحدة  a/res/61/106، المرفق الأول.*

----------


## ضوالحق

مشكورة اختي سالي على مجهودك وان شاءالله في ميزان حسناتك يارب

----------


## totate

هذه هى الحقوق التى يجب على الجتمع تطبيقها لكى نحفظ لذوى الاعاقة حقوقهم فى المجتمع 
*
 1ــ حق العيش بإحترام وتقدير من الآخرين .*

*2 ــ حق التعلم قدر إمكاناته .*

*3 ــ حق الرعاية الصحية والإجتماعية .*

*4 ــ حق العمل في المجالات التي تعلمها .*

*5 ــ حق الزواج والإنجاب .*

*6 ــ حق المشاركة في الأنشطة الرياضية .*

*7 ــ حق المشاركة في الحديث والمناقشة والأخذ برأيه كلما أمكن ذلك .*

*8 ــ حق الإمتلاك إذا كانت إعاقته لاتمنع من ذلك .*

----------

